

Why not let online ads fight it out in a geometric real-time game played by advertisers and consumers? - amichail

The advertiser may display his/her ad along with all the other ads currently on display.  <p>Larger ads have the disadvantage that they will overlap with other ads and may end up underneath many of them.<p>Advertisers may resize and/or move their ads at any time to reduce overlap.<p>Whenever two ads overlap, they will then have to fight it out to see which one will go on top.  This fight is on-going and may involve one ad appearing on top, later underneath, then on top again, and so on.<p>To determine which of two overlapping ads goes on top, we would compare their current scores, where the score of an ad could be the number of visits minus the number of "hide" requests from consumers say.

======
amichail
Essentially, this is a geometric version of social news where some links may
stay on the front page a long time simply because they are taking
comparatively little screen real estate and people don't mind having them
there. Other links may take up more screen real estate and stay on the front
page for long periods of time because many people deem them as important. In
this version of social news, the submitter of a link would be always adjusting
the size and/location of the link graphical representation.

------
ed
Seems like there are more efficient ways to determine the effectiveness of an
ad.

~~~
amichail
But would something like this attract traffic simply because it is different?

~~~
ed
If that were the case, you'd lose your competitive advantage as soon as
someone clones your service.

